# Zur bestimmten Zeile in einer Seite Springen



## Luda (29. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine HTML -Seite erstellt mit frames.
In einem Linken Frame habe ich ein Menü. 
z.b. Punkt 1, Punkt 2, Punkt 3 .....

wenn auf eine dieser Links geklickt wird, dann wird immer die Selbe seite aufgerufen, nur die Textposition soll dann immer auf den gewählten punkt sein.
Gibt es irgendetwas wie GoTo?

danke

luda


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. September 2004)

Hi,

schau einmal nach benannten Ankern, das sollte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## Luda (30. September 2004)

danke, das meinte ich!


----------

